# MF 20C Lift Cover Adjustments



## SSmith22 (Apr 4, 2017)

The shop I work for has a Massey 20C Tractor they play with off and on. They changed out the hydraulic lift cylinder, piston and some other odds and ends. It's ready to go back in, but the problem we are running into now is the adjustment procedure. Anyone with knowledge of the procedure for this tractor would be super helpful. Thanks in advance


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Greetings ssmith22, welcome to the tractor forum.

You will most likely need to get a shop/service manual for the MF20 industrial tractor to obtain a lift adjustment procedure. You can find these on the internet, and also look at ebay. 

Yesterday's Tractors has copies of the original service manuals for this tractor for $65 plus S&H. See their website.


----------



## SSmith22 (Apr 4, 2017)

Harry, I appreciate that answer. I do. We've looked into a manual, the one the shop owners looked into buying was around $93. We figured we'd try this route first, since there seemed to have been a wealth of knowledge on this site. That and the Massey shop around us are 4 weeks out. 


If anyone else has knowledge of the procedure, we're still interested in hearing about it.


----------

